# tweak your Flambeau's



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

Before my state's crow season opened I wanted to be sure that all of my gear was up to snuff & its a damn good thing that I did because I noticed that my Flambeau's looked like a faded color of dark grey rather than flat black. I took a trip to the local Ace Hardware and picked up a can of flat black paint and sprayed two coats on (1 coat would have been fine). The crows looked brand new but I then wanted to make them look more realistic so I snuck into my girlfriends makeup cabinet and borrowed some of her clear nail polish. I ended up polishing the eyes and the beaks.
WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!!!! Now every time I use my decoys I not only have crows flying much lower, but they actually land near the decoys and start to look for food. This morning I watched a crow walk around my decoys for 5 minutes before I finally fed him his allowance of lead.


----------

